# Congrats J'bo



## w8lifter (Jun 23, 2002)

Just wanted to give an official congrats for wnning your comp last night .....Good job girl, you rock 

Great post about the comp


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 23, 2002)

WTG J'Bo !!!   


DP


----------



## LAM (Jun 23, 2002)

Congrats J'Bo !


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2002)

You guys are the best!
A thread made especially for me?
Wow.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 23, 2002)

You deserve it! 

How did your Physique look? 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2002)

Congratulations J'Bo!  and you were worried.  I can't wait to see the pictures.  I bet you look fantastic.  Is it PIG OUT TIME?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2002)

Mochy: Well yes i was worried. 
I had a treat for breakfast, but really feel like eating bad right now.

DP: physique looked pretty good, alot more symetrical than my previous competition. I was also alot fuller, which was what they were looking for. I don't know how i placed in each catagory though. I will find out next week.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2002)

Thanks TW.

I decided that i am going to eat a pretty clean diet still (but have to adjust my rice to basmati and some brown pasta for fun).
A treat a day should do me fine. Then its time to start pumping up again, i want to gain 8lbs for next years provincial fitness comp. and i also have to do the national physique challenge to reclaim the title.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 23, 2002)

*DPw8 to the rescue!*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Thanks TW.
> 
> I decided that i am going to eat a pretty clean diet still (but have to adjust my rice to basmati and some brown pasta for fun).
> A treat a day should do me fine. Then its time to start pumping up again, i want to gain 8lbs for next years provincial fitness comp. and i also have to do the national physique challenge to reclaim the title.




 Team Dpw8 Consulting is almost ready for their "Grand Opening!"

DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2002)

I hope so DP cause you guys rock. 

BTW, I just sent W8 my pics to post, should be up soon.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 23, 2002)

THANKS J'Bo!  


She rocks....I roll!  


DP


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 23, 2002)

wohohooo congrats


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tidalwaverus *_
> You guys Like $$$, MOET or raspberry cheesecake?
> 
> You want to help me with my cut diet ?
> ...



Yes...but starving is not an option


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

Yay J'Bo, Congratulations.


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow, that is awesome.  I can imagine you almost passed out when they announced it.  Just think, you are now a fitness competitor with a title to your name.  

Good job.  Shows you what hard work can do, and hopefully the rest of us can follow your example in the months to come.


----------



## Craft (Jun 24, 2002)

Congrats J'Bo!


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 25, 2002)

Congrats J'Bo!


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

J'bo you rock...CONGRATULATION!!!!!!!!
   !!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey... WHere is my post????? I KNOW I congratulated you somewhere.....

Oh well, Congrats again


----------



## mmafiter (Jun 25, 2002)

Good work J'Bo! It's a great feeling to win isn't it?


----------



## gopro (Jun 26, 2002)

WOW...just saw this thread! Congrtas girl! That is so awesome! I am very very happy 4 u!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2002)

Miss Ledeux found a website with the pics of the winners.
http://www.bodybuildinglive.com/competitions/2002_canadian_fitness/index1.html

Check it out.


----------



## Dero (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Miss Ledeux found a website with the pics of the winners.
> http://www.bodybuildinglive.com/competitions/2002_canadian_fitness/index1.html
> 
> Check it out.


 
Good one!!!
Miss LD has been DEMOTTED to a LEDEUX.
OMG!!!!I love it...
For those who don't understand:
DIX in french is ten
DEUX in french is two
   J'bo!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

Shut up Dero! Here's the pic incase people don't want to click:


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2002)

Sorry girl!
I made a typo.
Being a franco i read fast and change things up a bit.


----------



## Dero (Jun 26, 2002)

Oh boy another FRANCO!!!!!
Hmmmm...I think I lit a short fuse on Miss LD...


----------



## bubbasr (Jun 26, 2002)

WOW!!! Congrat's, keep up the good work. Hard work pay's off!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Shut up Dero! Here's the pic incase people don't want to click:



Wow...gorgeous!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 27, 2002)

J'bo....awesome. and as my big friend from the east said..gorgeous.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks guys.
I think that i made a big difference from my April show to this one. I have aprox. 11 monthes to build more muscle and bring those stubborn legs up. I cant wait to see what i am going to look like then. I just realized that is a long time away, i may have to come compete somewhere else first. I am going to start a new journal entitled "Mega muscle monthes". i would love if you guys could check it out and give me some tips.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

Like you have to ask


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> J'bo....awesome. and as my big friend from the east said..gorgeous.



"beast from the east, LOL!"


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 29, 2002)

You look fantastic J'Bo...congrats again!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 29, 2002)

Congrats J'Bo, thats awesome!  Must feel great, nice to hear your hard works paid off.

When your next comp?


----------

